# Immigration



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys
Do the Field Offices just process the simple tourist visa extensions or do they process the ACR card and 13A 

Thanks


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Most of the field offices just process visa extensions and can do the ACR card which they will send to Manila or Cebu for processing. As for 13A and 6 month extensions you have to use the Manila or Cebu offices.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Services offered depend on the office. Here in Iloilo they have been doing the ACR. They just recently started doing the 6 month tourist extension and the ECC. I have not gotten the 13a visa yet but I know 2 guys here that just did it with no Manila trips. 

Here is a list of offices and the services provided as of June 2015. As with anything here... subject to change.

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/DirectoryOfTransactions/Directory2015June.pdf


----------

